# Fellow Bronies?



## Moselle (Aug 2, 2011)

Just wondering if there are fellow Bronies here. I'm relatively new, but I already love it. I'm just about to start episode 11.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am way too much of a man to ever admit just how much I adore MLP!!!


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I could never get those brony/pegasis jokes...


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

reporting in.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Is that Apple Jack? Call me nuts but I thought they were way cuter in the 80's!


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Bronies are becoming the bane of the internet.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

season 2 needs to be uploaded via torrent. seems like after the first season, with much coverage, season 2 is getting no torrent love.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'd probably be one if I ever watched the show. I loved the Powerpuff Girls and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

What's a Bronies?


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

successful said:


> What's a Bronies?


Allow me.
It's the plural of brony.

As for me, I wish I were a brony. I'll get around to give the show a try one day.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a girl, so I'm called a "filly," correct?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Thought this said 'Fellow Brownies'


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Class said:


> I'm a girl, so I'm called a "filly," correct?


I think the term is "_pegasister_". :yes


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm too old to enjoy a show like MLP, it is a good introduction for the younger audiences to mythology and the like but its story and humor falls short for those who are looking for a more adult approach to mythos.

I did however enjoy Powderpuff Girls when I was quite young, though the show wasn't as cool as some of the other super hero shows out at the time such as X-Men. Though, comparing PPG to X-Men is not much of a contest.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Lmao, what in thee hell.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't watch it, but I thoroughly enjoy driving people nuts with references, all the while loving and tolerating the crap out of them. 

Weee.


----------



## Moselle (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome! I'm waiting for the next episode of season two now, lol. I'm so hooked on this show! Great to find some fans here!



Class said:


> I'm a girl, so I'm called a "filly," correct?


Brony is gender mutual, but some girls prefer the term Pegasister. I don't have anything against it, but I prefer to be called a Brony personally.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Never watched the show but i love mlp vs spider-man comment wars. Always entertaining.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so addicted to this song! lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Judi said:


> I'm so addicted to this song! lol


I don't know why I like my little pony so much, but every episode makes me feel so happy! The songs nice as well, have you noticed the turtle changing to what Rainbow dash says? Im only on episode four but it makes me feel so happy.

Anyone know where to download episodes for the psp?


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought it would be a lame children's show, but then I marathoned the first season in less than two days. :b I'm addicted lol.. It kind of reminds me of Phineas and Ferb (a children's show with humor for adults), except the protagonists have more personality. Rainbowdash (I loved Buttercup in Powerpuff Girls) and Rarity are my favorite ponies.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

For anyone wondering what this thread is about:


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my favorite show!


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a necro who's always late to the party. Sorry.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Nefury said:


> Thought this said 'Fellow Brownies'


Lol same here


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

everybody

brohoof


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

YES YES YES im 21y/o very athletic and hetero but i love the show especialy rainbow dash and scootaloo i even bought a mlp shirt recorded a "brony rap" which which i will soon put on youtube i constantly play the song "bad seed" even at work.... but my roommates dont even know


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

hope the picture uploads my custom pony check the cutie mark


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't get this song out of my head!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lets go revive all the dead mlp threads!










Seriously I love these threads, this is probably the most active one even though its so sloow.


----------



## Moselle (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, I didn't think this would still be going at all! Haha! Glad to see I managed to bring at least a couple of you guys together. I disappeared from SAS for a while, but I recently came back and began picking through old things. Its kind of cool to see that Bronies really are everywhere. One of my closest friends is in the Navy and he's found a lot of Bronies there even. The community is awesome!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

jJoe said:


> Lets go revive all the dead mlp threads!


:bat :b

Brownies are one of things that I don't fully get, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> :bat :b
> 
> Brownies are one of things that I don't fully get, but to each his own I guess.


It always makes me smile when watching it, which is a rare thing for me. I can't really explain why its so fun to post pony stuff everywhere though, but it is (for me).


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Guys in the US military watching My Little Pony  :






I guess you could call this mainstream now lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Guys in the US military watching My Little Pony  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The drill sergeant was funny . There is a member of sas who is a brony and in the military (I can't remember name sorry).


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Still love it. First started watching summer 2011.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

wait, this is actually a thing?


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

As long as you aren't sexually attracted to the ponies like some bronies are.. I guess it's ok.. I'll still never understand though.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

jesse93 said:


> sexually attracted to the ponies like some bronies are..







and here I thought this was some kind of gay-community thing. these pony lovers are hardcore.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What? I have a big crush on Twilight Sparkle. How could you not love this dork?










But I'll speak for myself.  I guess I have a tendency to crush on characters because they're so...ideal? Interesting? Just because they're fictional doesn't mean I can't have some iota of romantic affection and respect for them.


----------

